# Betta in My community



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

So, yesterday, a family member of mine decides to go out and buy a male veil tail betta. Right now she has him in a plastic critter carrier of about a quarter gallon. My question is- Can he go in this tank?
29 gallon
Cherry barbs
Zebra danios
Platies
Albino cories

Thanks, and if you think he can't, leave more suggestions. I really feel bad for him in that little thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

First two are him, second two are the 29; and don't worry, I'm picking up som more plants tomorrow, I know it looks sparse now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the barbs , danios and platies while normally pretty peaceful can wreak havoc on a male betta.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

So, that's a no. What do you suggest?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you find him a home?
He should be ok in a small critter tank until you can get him his own 5 gal. tank. I have kept them in 1 gallon pickle jars with a mini Penplax filter before and they have done well. You can actually plant up a gallon container. Make sure the fliter flow is very gentle as bettas do not like to be blown about.
http://reviews.petco.com/3554/12147...all-world-pump-filter-kit-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to update this, he now resides in a breeding net I got for the platies. It is floating in the 29 gallon, the net has about 3 gallons of space( it's really big) and he shares it surprisingly peacefully with a baby platy ( very tiny ) who I was afraid would get sucked up by the filter, and two baby cories who weren't getting any food, I'll move all of them out of his space soon though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas can be a bit unpredictable with small fish. You can go for months without any issues then one day you will find the smaller fish eaten by the betta.
Had a male in with a tankful of platy fry. 10 gallons lots of room. They stayed as tank mates until they hit about 2 months of age. Came home to a really bloated betta and a pile of platy heads on the bottom of the tank.

Bettas seem to go a bit rangy too as twilight hits the room. I don't think their vision is all that good in the twilight.
Actually female bettas do better in community tanks because they don't have those long tails. They can swim better than the males.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha. Bettas are unpredictable. And they're jumpers. Just lost a pair to jumpers. Expensive hobby jumping is. You should use a netbreeder.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

One warning about net breeders though... They get VERY dirty and are extremely difficult to clean. I eventually had to throw away my one gallon net breeder because it had so much algae growth that I couldn't even see through it.


----------



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

I really wish I had come across this forum before I put our betta in a similar community tank  they ate all of his fins and tail, found the poor thing stuck to the filter intake, he now shares a 5 gallon with the smallest pleco in the world


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

